# SS Elysia Hector Ronald Evans



## seamuspascha (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi I am looking for some information regarding a relative of mine. His name was Hector Ronald Evans and died on the SS Elysia on 5 June 1942. He was a Lance Bombardier in Royal Artillery Regiment 2/1 Maritime regiment. I was looking for where he was in the crew line and where abouts he died. I know he was awarded two medals one was the 1939-1945 War Medal and the other was 1939-1945 Star, both of which I don't have, only his cap badge for the Royal Artillery. I was wondering where his medals went to. His service no. was 5497942 and his age was 27, and has a plaque on the Commenwealth War Graves at Portsmouth. I hope someone can help with more information, and did he have a seamans pouch? Thank you. (==D)(Read)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

He would not have a seamans pouch.

ELYSIA was sunk in the Mozambique Channel. 350 miles off Durban, South Africa,by the Japanese surface raiders AIKOKU MARU and HOKOKU MARU. Your ancestor was what was known as DEMS Gunner. DEMS (Defensivly Equipped Merchant Ship) are never easy to research.

Your first stop is to obtain his Service record and to ask about his medals
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/A...ceasedServicePersonnelAndHomeGuardRecords.htm
These can take a while so in the meantime try and get hold of the last Crew Agreement for ELYSIA official number 128224
You can order a copy from here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C11044172
Be sure to ask for the LAST crew agreement of ELYSIA official number 128224
For Legal reasons your ancestor will be listed as a deck hand.
This will give you some backgroud information and may give the name of his previous ship.
Hugh Maclean may give you more detailed info.

Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,

Follow Roger's advice about his service records - its the place to start when researching anybody military.

Some years ago I did some research on ELYSIA - I have the last crew agreement/casualty & death lists etc. As you will see he is listed as a Deck Hand as all military gunners were noted as such on those do***ents.

All military DEMS gunners signed the Articles of Agreement - Hector Ronald Evans was number 30 on Articles. Please see the attachments below.

Unfortunately his previous ship is not listed, this is quite common with ships that were lost. 
**Note** As you can see he is named as Henry in those do***ents. 
Regards
Hugh


----------



## seamuspascha (Nov 13, 2012)

*SS Elysia Hector Ronald Evans*

(Applause) Thank you both very much for your help. There is one snag. He had never been known as HENRY Ronald Evans, only HECTOR.. Henry is another name for Harry and not for Hector. I was wondering if this is the correct images? If it is why was his name changed. What was the writing on the left hand side in pencil relating to? and what was the rest of the information on the same line after Henry Ronald Evans. I did know his wife was named Iv have you any details when he moved to Worthing as he was born in Birmingham. I have some more information, he was on the HMS Hood for a while, I think he was an engineer and was there when they did the refit for the Seaplane Fairy IIIF. (This is according to my Aunt.) Do you have any information regarding this please? ie where he served and at what area etc. Sorry for the lot of questions, but I am doing my family tree and have come to a full stop with his side. (Scribe)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There is one snag. He had never been known as HENRY Ronald Evans, only HECTOR. I was wondering if this is the correct images? 

Of course it is the correct image. Hugh is a well respected Naval Researcher of many years standing.

If it is why was his name changed.

Your guess is as good as mine.

I did know his wife was named Iv have you any details when he moved to Worthing as he was born in Birmingham

No.

I have some more information, he was on the HMS Hood for a while, I think he was an engineer and was there when they did the refit for the Seaplane Fairy IIIF. (This is according to my Aunt.) Do you have any information regarding this please? ie where he served and at what area etc

Did he transfer from the RN to the RA?
As already advised. His service record may give some information. 

Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't tell you why the name is shown as Henry but I am sure based on what you have told me that it is the same man that you are looking for.

Reading across the page from the left: No on Articles, 30, Name, Age, Birthplace, NoK [Name & address], Name of last ship [Blank] for reasons already stated, date & place of signing Agreement [21.4.42 Glasgow], In what capacity engaged [Deck Hand], Date of joining [18.4.42], Date, place and cause of leaving ship [5.6.42, at sea, vessel sunk by enemy action, missing supposed drowned], balance of wages [nil], Release [W & EI A/C received, casualty and death notice].

As Roger quite rightly states some of your other questions could be answered by obtaining his service records. 

Henry [Hector] Ronald Evans place of birth is noted as Sussex in both the Agreement and the Deaths at Sea Register. His last place of abode is noted as Worthing.

Regards
Hugh


----------

